# Just returned from PSJ scalloping trip



## Steel Hooked

Stayed on Cape San Blas from July 28 to Aug. 4. This was our third year of scalloping in Port St. Joe/St. Joseph Peninsula State Park. Put in at the state park. Rain kept us off the water several days. First day out we got enough scallops for dinner, made fettuccine Alfredo. The scallops we found were much bigger than last year, so we cut a lot in half to cook. We scalloped the same spot all three years. They were there by thousands last year, but they weren't there like that this year. Worked hard for this supper! 



















Got enough the second day to use as an appetizer, fried them w/ some snapper filets we brought. 
Third time out, got half of what we got the first day. Brought those home & will be enough for dinner for two. 






























Friday it stormed until late afternoon, so we just rode into the state park, explored the nature trails a bit, waded out, threw the cast net & caught mullet for our dinner that night! 


































The park is beautiful, full of deer, bucks in velvet , spikes & doe. Bay is loaded w/ mullet, even saw flounder while scalloping. Big sand dunes, like Pcola Beach of days gone by, forest is a beautiful mixture of natural palm trees & pines. Wildlife abounds, including Mosquitos & no see-um's so make sure to bring bug spray if you go!


----------



## Stumpknocker

Nice pictures, looks like a fun trip!


----------



## Jason

Cool....been wanting to take the trip!!! Guess I'll wait fer next year! Great pics!!!!


----------



## sidsuek

we are at pr st joe. In one day we had no luck. 
















Can you give us a general idea of where you were? Behind Blacks? Up in the state park? Somewhere else. Thanks


----------



## Steel Hooked

In shallows, near Pig Island.


----------



## Mudigger

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sidsuek

:laughing::laughing:thanks


----------



## sidsuek

once again :whistling: where, off the park?

thanks!!


----------



## Steel Hooked

We responded: in shallow water, near Pig's Island. Pig's Island is on the local maps. We put the boat in at the park & went to Pig's Island.


----------



## sidsuek

thanks, if thunderstorms get out of way, we will go.


----------



## Chris2889

Nice


----------



## Salty Daze

Steel Hooked, we were there the same weekend. This is our third year also and had the same experience. They are there but nowhere like the previous two years. We had to work had for what we got and got enough to make a couple dinners out of them. It the fun of chasing them with the family in the end. We found all ours if you were to draw a line from blacks island to presnell's. You will see all the boats. They are there for a reason.


----------



## TURTLE

*Is that pic with the kayak behind Old Salt Works?*


----------



## Mudigger

Looking for Pig Island. Help?


----------



## Mudigger

Never mind. Found it.


----------



## sidsuek

thanks, we did find them there!


----------



## Steel Hooked

TURTLE said:


> Is that pic with the kayak behind Old Salt Works?


The pic of the kayak was off a nature trail in the state park on our last evening there. We threw the cast net, but we were not scalloping in this area, just exploring the park. Do not know where the Old Salt Works is.....


----------

